# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Left hip pain...

## dece870717

Currently doing my first cycle and strength in legs(squats) have gone up 100lbs, and well the pain started when I went for 500lbs for 3 reps. I did them but got this pain in my left hip on the outside of the hip right where the leg connects to the hip. The pain does go away after about a week but then comes back when i start doing squats again. Like today I did my first set of 425 for 8 then on the second set i went for 455 for 6 but when I got to 4 the pain really hurt it felt like if i did more my leg was going to pop out of the hip or something so i stopped. Its painful to do leg press, and leg raises after doing the squats. Should i maybe try doing outer leg/ass muscles to try to strengthen that part up to withstand the weight? Anyone else have an injury like this?

----------

